# Nothing adding up



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

I do hate it when someone posts on here and nothing adds up. I don't like to be nasty to people but they seem to be taking the pee out of all the other members 
Why do you think they do it?
There's nothing to harm anyone just looking for drama and sympathy I think.
I'd hate to confront them and find they have mental health issues


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rona i think its being very needy of attention when this happens


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

ah thats a shame if they do have a problem though perhaps they have no real life friends


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

archiebaby i think your right sometimes a forum may be someones only social outlet


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> I do hate it when someone posts on here and nothing adds up. I don't like to be nasty to people but they seem to be taking the pee out of all the other members
> Why do you think they do it?
> There's nothing to harm anyone just looking for drama and sympathy I think.
> I'd hate to confront them and find they have mental health issues


Many seem to forget Rona that , if we feel inclinded. we can go back and check EVERYTHING, they have ever, said/written/incinerated! 
But the problem is when the likes of you and I confront em WE are labelled 'the baddies'

Dunno why they do it though! can only assume they are missing something is their REAL life!
lol
DT
xx


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Im intreagued! which thread u lookin at rona? I seem to miss everything


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Im intreagued! which thread u lookin at rona? I seem to miss everything


 so do i


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

I must be slacking i am lost this time


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Many seem to forget Rona that , if we feel inclinded. we can go back and check EVERYTHING, they have ever, said/written/incinerated!
> But the problem is when the likes of you and I confront em WE are labelled 'the baddies'
> 
> Dunno why they do it though! can only assume they are missing something is their REAL life!
> ...


i think its good to address/confront people who fabricate, brings them in to the real world hopefully


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Im intreagued! which thread u lookin at rona? I seem to miss everything


Not one thread but several from the same poster. Dogs change breed and even name 
Like I said, they aren't doing anyone any harm so will leave them to it until they get abusive or seem to be winding people up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I must be slacking i am lost this time


Slacking! is that what ya call it? I'd say you're bl**dy asleep half the time!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> I must be slacking i am lost this time


Im glad im not the only one! Come on guys SPILL:lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

im only guessing so cant spill


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> im only guessing so cant spill


Awh! give em a clue!:thumbup: it don't look so bad coming from you:thumbup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

rona said:


> Not one thread but several from the same poster. Dogs change breed and even name
> Like I said, they aren't doing anyone any harm so will leave them to it until they get abusive or seem to be winding people up.


I honestly do not understand why people make up lies, my brother -in-law is the same and oh's dad we dont talk to em any more because they are full of bull!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Awh! give em a clue!:thumbup: it don't look so bad coming from you:thumbup:


No one need say who


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Awh! give em a clue!:thumbup: it don't look so bad coming from you:thumbup:


 i may have it wrong and this is Ronas thread


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> No one need say who


no worries wouldnt be right :eek6:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> No one need say who


Well not 100% convinced yet! so am keeping schum!


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Not one thread but several from the same poster. Dogs change breed and even name
> Like I said, they aren't doing anyone any harm so will leave them to it until they get abusive or seem to be winding people up.


Long as its not real dogs being changed etc else that's doing dogs harm 

I think the same as you, unless someone is misleading or causing harm to others leave it be. People need to learn to fish these people out themselves and I think a lot of people in a real predicament will speak out and try and talk which is why in that situation I will forget all I previously knew about them in case they do need real genuine help.

You don't half post some funny threads Rona!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't really comment without knowing the situation. Some people troll to wind people up and to get attention. For other people I think it's a form of escapism from their real life. After all you can be anyone on the internet...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> i may have it wrong and this is Ronas thread


Upsy Daisy DT just had her wrists slapped:scared: TWICE!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Upsy Daisy DT just had her wrists slapped:scared: TWICE!


 nooooo not slapped im just too woosy and probably have it wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> Long as its not real dogs being changed etc else that's doing dogs harm
> 
> I think the same as you, unless someone is misleading or causing harm to others leave it be. People need to learn to fish these people out themselves and I think a lot of people in a real predicament will speak out and try and talk which is why in that situation I will forget all I previously knew about them in case they do need real genuine help.
> 
> You don't half post some funny threads Rona!


It's a sort of warning thread to everyone that all isn't necessarily as it seems on here and that they should keep their wits about them.
In this case there doesn't seem to be any harm in it, but as some of us know, there have been times when people have tried to use the forum for their own ends. 
Like the one that got hold of a rescue dog from another member and started advertising it at stud


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Slacking! is that what ya call it? I'd say you're bl**dy asleep half the time!


 reckon you could be right, i normally spot the fantasists though, leave them be i say unless they are obvious Trolls


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank god that turned out ok in the end!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> reckon you could be right, i normally spot the fantasists though, leave them be i say unless they are obvious Trolls


Think I am goin do a bit of trolling!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Crikey I thought forums would be straightforward. What the hell is a troll? Each day I find out more about these places and to think I only joined to spread the word about ethical breeding and find out other peoples' views on it. Thought it'd be so simple


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

im not sure but i think a troll is someone who specifically comes o a forum to upset and cause chaos


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> im not sure but i think a troll is someone who specifically comes o a forum to upset and cause chaos


Sounds awfully like DT to me


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> im not sure but i think a troll is someone who specifically comes o a forum to upset and cause chaos


Thats the one  but fortunately this Forum deploys a mean troll buster, if they have let DT have it back yet


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Thats the one  but fortunately this Forum deploys a mean troll buster, if they have let DT have it back yet


Nope Rainybow! T'is still in the mods lockup! Doubt they'll ever give it back


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Sounds awfully like DT to me


That's true


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> That's true


 I am a NEWLY reformed character! Sweet as sugar!:thumbup: and twice as nice as I was!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am a NEW reformed character! Sweet as sugar!:thumbup:


but twice as deadly :lol:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mmmmm..... just logged on after a few days, read this and can honestly say my previous 47 years have been drama free.

This year has been a nightmare and so full of dramas....roll on 2011. I share (probably wrong word) on here, not sure why but its easier to put to words and vent out to "cyber-friends" than to speak face to face with others with the fear of breaking down.

I've had another "one of those drama days" but if I was to put it down on here it would not be for the want of a drama or sympathy, it would be a release.

To say that people may have mental health problems I feel is far from the issue here. Sometimes people may just need to vent, I know I most definatly do. Sometimes I feel I need a shrink but coming on here eases it a bit and sharing other peoples experiences on the matters.

I don't mind not airing my dramas, but maybe the person who doesn't write in the fear of being judged may be in desperate need of someone to "talk" to and will find it easier on here than face to face with an unknown and if they feel unable too dire consequences may occur but thats from someone who has used the forum as a vent to some shite days


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I've had a lot of support from everyone here... I wouldn't like to think anyone doesn't believe me but then you can only take me at face value can't you?

I try not to be cynical of people though tbh I'm not very observant so I don't notice most things anyway


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

deb53 said:


> mmmmm..... just logged on after a few days, read this and can honestly say my previous 47 years have been drama free.
> 
> This year has been a nightmare and so full of dramas....roll on 2011. I share (probably wrong word) on here, not sure why but its easier to put to words and vent out to "cyber-friends" than to speak face to face with others with the fear of breaking down.
> 
> ...


I don't think Rona was referring to people sharing lifes trials and tribulations, i think the forum is a great place for people to do that if they feel comfortable enough  i think it was more people who fabricate stuff


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

What? There are some seriously troubled people around then, I am completely bemused and bewildered with people. No wonder I love me dogs so much.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

deb53 said:


> mmmmm..... just logged on after a few days, read this and can honestly say my previous 47 years have been drama free.
> 
> This year has been a nightmare and so full of dramas....roll on 2011. I share (probably wrong word) on here, not sure why but its easier to put to words and vent out to "cyber-friends" than to speak face to face with others with the fear of breaking down.
> 
> ...


This wasn't intended to be about dramas in life, this person has actually posted information that has changed on different threads, so seems to be making it up as they go along.
Certainly nothing compared to yours and I'm quite aware of the dramas that can occur one after the other, the start of this year was like that for me


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

what have I missed/ I can normally sniff out a pinocchio from a thousand miles away?

WHom has the multi faceted dog?:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> I don't think Rona was referring to people sharing lifes trials and tribulations, i think the forum is a great place for people to do that if they feel comfortable enough  i think it was more people who fabricate stuff





rona said:


> This wasn't intended to be about dramas in life, this person has actually posted information that has changed on different threads, so seems to be making it up as they go along.
> Certainly nothing compared to yours and I'm quite aware of the dramas that can occur one after the other, the start of this year was like that for me


See I cant even read Original posts properly  Sorry guys, its just I really have had a traumatic day and feel I could write a book after this year.

Was just feeling sorry for myself and its true I wouldn't blame anyone who reads my family dramas thinking I was a total nutcracker


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> archiebaby i think your right sometimes a forum may be someones only social outlet


it is probably a lot of peoples only outlet mitch


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

This kind of fabrications occurs sometimes in bipolar disorder, some neurosis too, people might even believe it and what about Munchausen by proxy - does not have to be a family member - a pet will do, so am sorry, because it happens more often than people realize - and poor victims of genuine ilnesses are then horribly embarrase to see what they posted while not well, and tell that it is truly difficult to keep somebody off keyboard - until really get sectined to hospital...they also spend money they not have...online - and then have the dbts to pay off...

just my job made me sadly very aware of this problem, sometimes it is not a malice , it is a malady...

sadly somebody close got to bit of a mess with emails and texts ...if it was any forum - you can imagine...bear that in mind...
just too high level of sodium in blood might play havoc with your brain ...and it may go undetected for a long while...

I do not know who you had in mind so it was just purely hipotetical discourse...
hope you do not take it as a criticism of any sort,
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

lol!! would someone mind forwarding this person or posts to my inbox?? i am very much intreged sp?....*what if its me :O**


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> lol!! would someone mind forwarding this person or posts to my inbox?? i am very much intreged sp?....*what if its me :O**


No, but it's not you


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

staceydawlz said:


> lol!! would someone mind forwarding this person or posts to my inbox?? i am very much intreged sp?....*what if its me :O**


lol you have just written what i was thinking


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

staceydawlz said:


> lol!! would someone mind forwarding this person or posts to my inbox?? i am very much intreged sp?....*what if its me :O**


Nah! it ain't you! t'is me!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rona said:


> No, but it's not you


Is it me? because my dog has definitely changed- from a flatulent hyper teenager to a phenomenally lazy fart free gimp


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

As far as I know I have been truthful about my dogs breeds and names so I know its not me butttt....Im really nosey....so I keep looking in this thread to see if you have said who it is.


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

Could possibly be me

One day Shorty is a malamute, the next she is a draught excluder, then a rug . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Starlite said:


> Could possibly be me
> 
> One day Shorty is a malamute, the next she is a draught excluder, then a rug . .


Haha in that case I am guilty too. Alaska is a horse, a pterodactyl (when shes wet) and a foot warmer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> As far as I know I have been truthful about my dogs breeds and names so I know its not me butttt....Im really nosey....so I keep looking in this thread to see if you have said who it is.


It's not worth your while, as I said, they aren't doing any harm and until they do I will not say who it is, incase they are ill
Go look for yourselves  :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> It's not worth your while, as I said, they aren't doing any harm and until they do I will not say who it is, incase they are ill
> Go look for yourselves  :001_tt2:


Damn it...it will take forever. Unless they are fairly regular? I dont want to be going through 50+ pages. :scared:

Plus look at all the sections, breeding, health, dog chat and so on. :arf:

You should give the first letter of their username...my mum does that with me for what I get for christmas.:thumbup:


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

You are a very caring and observant person Rona,and i so hope you arent talking about me lol.Im as honest as they come but incredibly dippy at times!!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

this thread has everuone thinking Oh god what have ia said , is it me, is it her or him Hmmmmmm


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't be me! i haven't been on here long enough yet, for you to know that I'm a sandwich short of a picnic!

I DEFINITELY have 2 black Labs and only the animals listed on my signature.

:thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> this thread has everuone thinking Oh god what have ia said , is it me, is it her or him Hmmmmmm


agreed! really want to know


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Bearpaw said:


> You are a very caring and observant person Rona,and i so hope you arent talking about me lol.Im as honest as they come but incredibly dippy at times!!


No not you 
I did challenge this person on one point but they made up a reason for the misinformation at that time, but I've seen others by the same poster, so I can only assume that there is a problem. I didn't push the point.
AND before you all go scurrying of to look at my posts, I challenged this person few months ago and with my post count, I'd be amazed if you found it :lol:


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

rona said:


> No, but it's not you


*phew* lol xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> agreed! really want to know


why


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Alright guys, hands up....tis me! 

My whole life is a lie, I am really a monkey from the planet gregald, I have a pet man called Rob and a slave called Alfie! All the others are insects that crawl around my house! I have given them names! :lol:


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

rona said:


> No not you
> I did challenge this person on one point but they made up a reason for the misinformation at that time, but I've seen others by the same poster, so I can only assume that there is a problem. I didn't push the point.
> AND before you all go scurrying of to look at my posts, I challenged this person few months ago and with my post count, I'd be amazed if you found it :lol:


There's bound to be someone who does
Won't be me as I'm off to bed soon


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Scurrying through posts now, I'll tell you all in a few days time!


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG your posts only goes back to

09-10-2010, 06:21 PM 

!!!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

rona said:


> No, but it's not you


never altered my boys names so it can't be meeeeeeeee   

Rona you do make my brain whirl...damn you missy!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

NicoleW said:


> Scurrying through posts now, I'll tell you all in a few days time!


Told you
I love it when I'm right, as I so very rarely am!


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Mum2Alfie said:


> Alright guys, hands up....tis me!
> 
> My whole life is a lie, I am really a monkey from the planet gregald, I have a pet man called Rob and a slave called Alfie! All the others are insects that crawl around my house! I have given them names! :lol:


i knew it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

a right nosey lot on here rona:eek6:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

RockRomantic said:


> never altered my boys names so it can't be meeeeeeeee
> 
> Rona you do make my brain whirl...damn you missy!


I changed my dogs name from Manu to Manuex - My excuse it it has always been Manuex - we just shortened it to Manu!
Relax guys! t'is me and I have thick skin:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

NicoleW said:


> OMG your posts only goes back to
> 
> 09-10-2010, 06:21 PM
> 
> !!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I changed my dogs name from Manu to Manuex - My excuse it it has always been Manuex - we just shortened it to Manu!
> Relax guys! t'is me and I have thick skin:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


and a nice arse:thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Slacking! is that what ya call it? I'd say you're bl**dy asleep half the time!


:lol: you are funny


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

borderer said:


> a right nosey lot on here rona:eek6:


My fault, shouldn't have said anything TEEHEE :devil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> My fault, shouldn't have said anything TEEHEE :devil:


You post that much that your history on your stats are not there for a few months ago.

Come on....give us the first letter...or even a thread that this person has posted in (it doesnt even have ot have their pets names in it).


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> My fault, shouldn't have said anything TEEHEE :devil:


ya on form tonight rona


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> You post that much that your history on your stats are not there for a few months ago.
> 
> Come on....give us the first letter...or even a thread that this person has posted in (it doesnt even have ot have their pets names in it).


cant understand why you need to know


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

borderer said:


> cant understand why you need to know


Because I am very nosey...and things left unfinished annoy me. My mother speaks then gets distracted and doesnt finnish what she was saying so I would sit there getting more and more annoyed trying to guess what she was going to end saying.:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> My fault, shouldn't have said anything TEEHEE :devil:


Least it weren'r DEETEE


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Rona did you think when you started the thread it would get minds whirring so much


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Rona did you think when you started the thread it would get minds whirring so much


not rona no:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Because I am very nosey...and things left unfinished annoy me. My mother speaks then gets distracted and doesnt finnish what she was saying so I would sit there getting more and more annoyed trying to guess what she was going to end saying.:lol:


You're going to get mightily annoyed with me than


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Rona did you think when you started the thread it would get minds whirring so much


Think Rona just wanted to make sure everyone was awake! note wrong with that:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> Rona did you think when you started the thread it would get minds whirring so much


Yep. 
It's not a windup though.
A couple of the Mods have had the heads up :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I changed my dogs name from Manu to Manuex - My excuse it it has always been Manuex - we just shortened it to Manu!
> Relax guys! t'is me and I have thick skin:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


thats an interesting name DT never heard of that one before! might have to pinch it when we et our puppy!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> You're going to get mightily annoyed with me than


Nooo I love you really. You dont eat loud...well if you do I cant hear you.:thumbup:

Pleaseee give me a hint. :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

rona said:


> Yep.
> It's not a windup though.
> A couple of the Mods have had the heads up :thumbup:


And don't need to remind anyone what Rona's alais was when we first joined the forum!


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> My fault, shouldn't have said anything TEEHEE :devil:


You have started something now rona :lol::lol:


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

I wish i could change my dogs names, i feel a right numpty sometimes when calling them back... note to self OH and son DON'T get to pick any more pet names 

Come on Rona give us a tiny little clue


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

I sometimes call my kids by my dogs names, but never call my dogs by my kids names. What does that say about me?  lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

Stellabella said:


> I sometimes call my kids by my dogs names, but never call my dogs by my kids names. What does that say about me?  lol


I go through several names before I get to the right names for my fish earlier I called one of the goldfish Comet I ccalled him Rocky by accident wrong one Rocky is one of the watersnails.


----------



## Stellabella (Jan 8, 2009)

danielled said:


> I go through several names before I get to the right names for my fish earlier I called one of the goldfish Comet I ccalled him Rocky by accident wrong one Rocky is one of the watersnails.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

My youngest gets a bit offended sometimes - especially as her hair is the same colour as Louis'! I don't think I've ever got them muddled on here though!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

rona said:


> Yep.
> It's not a windup though.
> A couple of the Mods have had the heads up :thumbup:


IS anyone close do you think


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> what have I missed/ I can normally sniff out a pinocchio from a thousand miles away?
> 
> WHom has the multi faceted dog?:


Feel like I have entered a parrallell universe "Pinocchio"? multi-faceted dog?  Should I be looking up the breed list to find that one?


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> Can't be me! i haven't been on here long enough yet, for you to know that I'm a sandwich short of a picnic!
> 
> I DEFINITELY have 2 black Labs and only the animals listed on my signature.
> 
> :thumbup:


Hope it's not me either. We too have 2 black labs but isn't it funny how we are all getting paranoid? I am working from home at the moment apart from my licence/breeders visits and not getting a great deal done between this forum and the boys but reading other peoples' posts I think I have a normal or should that be a boring straightforward life and think I am missing out:sad::crying:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Told you
> I love it when I'm right, as I so very rarely am!


Can I assume you are a man too? Coz Katie my beloved better half is always right and writes it in her diary when I am right!


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

bugger I missed it all again


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I am clearly hanging round the wrong sections too, I never have spotted a troll with a breed changing dog.
Although I will admit Hannah changes breed sometimes. If Im on the Chi forum she is a chihuahua cross and on the Daschund forum she is a daxie cross! She is def multi faceted.


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> archiebaby i think your right sometimes a forum may be someones only social outlet


that's not true.. i have plenty of real life friends.. it's not my fault you can't see them.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

rona said:


> I do hate it when someone posts on here and nothing adds up. I don't like to be nasty to people but they seem to be taking the pee out of all the other members
> Why do you think they do it?
> There's nothing to harm anyone just looking for drama and sympathy I think.
> 
> *I'd hate to confront them and find they have mental health issues*




:eek I personnally think that comment is....... well WRONG  I can't believe that I've just read that..So you sit there behind your p.c all perfect on your moral high ground Blatantly putting others down with insults ''just becouse you can't understand why they do what they do....I'm totally and utterly Gobsmacked.

Now I really do understand WHY so many people Leave this Site...


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> [/B]
> 
> :eek I personnally think that comment is....... well WRONG  I can't believe that I've just read that..So you sit there behind your p.c all perfect on your moral high ground Blatantly putting others down with insults ''just becouse you can't understand why they do what they do....I'm totally and utterly Gobsmacked.
> 
> Now I really do understand WHY so many people Leave this Site...


I agree.There is a circle of people who close rank,and dont let newer members be a part of it. If one of them posts something,the whole lot jump on the thread too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> [/B]
> 
> :eek I personnally think that comment is....... well WRONG  I can't believe that I've just read that..So you sit there behind your p.c all perfect on your moral high ground Blatantly putting others down with insults ''just becouse you can't understand why they do what they do....I'm totally and utterly Gobsmacked.
> 
> Now I really do understand WHY so many people Leave this Site...


Whoa whoa whoa look at me I left earlier this year had my account deleted and came back three days later. I couldn't stay away andn ow I'm here to stay.:thumbup:


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think some come on forums and put everything on the table from day one. They tell us their intimate details and we know they have a cat, three dogs and a parakeet, we know their life history and what is going on now in great detail.
Others are basically anonymous, they post but give absolutely nothing away. 
Each to their own and that is fine.
Some perhaps they have been thrown off other forums, perhaps everyone remembers the huge spat they had about not taking their dog to the vet in time, or the fact they have a lot of dogs and breed them all the time, so have come on here incognito, some are good liars, others will trip themselves up.
Also although the internet is a big place, it is also a very small place and if enough info is given out then it may be quite obvious to some members exactly who they are, so some may feel very exposed so hide their identity. If they are not good at it then holes can easily be picked. 
"You said this today, but last year you said that, so something's not right........"

Some posters may not feel that they are actually going to be forum members they come on here just to get a question answered. 
They just make up a persona, as they have no intention of ever coming back, however 6 months later they may have another question, they forgot about the 3 rescue greyhounds they supposedly had on their last visit, so this visit is about buying a pup, or breeding their "only" dog, or neutering their cat, so everything is fine until someone remembers the three rescue greyhounds and their cover is blown.

I also think that there are some who are just liars, they want drama, and sympathy and to be the centre of attention. This may be part of some sort of mental disorder but they perhaps are just lonely or unhappy.

There are all sorts in the internet community, so just because A has been found out, doesn't mean B or C or D are really any better, they may just be better at lying.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

holly1.....Yes, I'm beginning to believe that as well...

That was a VERY Insulting comment about Anyone who may be suffering from mental health issue's...And* very offensive*...Also The comments about people not having any friends and need this site for the sole purpose of Company..

Remember there ARE many lonely people out there...Who may be Depressed also....

Some people on here come across as very superior and Egotistical..When They are the ones who don't seem to know about 'Real Life'.

And re; The Title of this Tread..Nothing Adds up.

The only thing about this thread that has 'added up' is the narrow-mindedness of the ''Important'' people on here who think it ok to slate and insult others who they don't actually know anything about.:mad

Lauren001.....I'm talking about why it was said ...Who cares if some come on to make things up? Trolls never stay around for long..

I'm talking about members who may have Mental Heath probs...How will they feel when they Read what was wrote?

And what gives people the right to offend people like that?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> [/B]
> 
> :eek I personnally think that comment is....... well WRONG  I can't believe that I've just read that..So you sit there behind your p.c all perfect on your moral high ground Blatantly putting others down with insults ''just becouse you can't understand why they do what they do....I'm totally and utterly Gobsmacked.
> 
> Now I really do understand WHY so many people Leave this Site...


Erm! it happens all the time! So called members coming on with a load of balarny! some of the wise folk see through em though! don't take a lot of working out really!

and why the personal attack on Rona! it were merely an observation, which she sought others opinions on! do you have a problem with that?!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am depressed and have mental health issues. I have a lot of friends on here who know more about me than people in real life and I trust them more than I do a lot more people I know.

Why should I feel insulted by anything written here


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think the comment about mental health issues was meant to be offensive at all - quite the oppositte in fact. 

I read it in a way that maybe people shouldn't be too confrontational to some that appear to be lying, exaggerating, etc as they may have problems in their life & act in such a way. 

Personally I am quite confrontational at times especially when I read such rubbish on here from some people who are obviously stirring things, making up stories that concern animals being abused or posting about not getting their animals treated . 

Judgemental??? Me?? At times YES!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

owieprone said:


> that's not true.. i have plenty of real life friends.. it's not my fault you can't see them.


please note the ' SOMETIMES' and 'MAYBE'


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

I dont understand what your problem is with what Rona said.

I took it to mean that she wouldnt like to confront said person incase they have mental health issues and it could potentially upset them if they are not really aware of something they may have posted. We dont know who is on the end of the keyboard or what problems they may have so she is ovb saying in a roundabout way to tread carefully where these members are concerned. Whats wrong with that 


You say that groups stick together but all I can see on this thread is you picking fault with rona 

Yes there are people who dont have many friends and come on here for a bit of a social experience........... whats wrong with that 

I think more of certain members on here than I do of some of my own 'friends' esp where the welfare of animals is concerned


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! it happens all the time! So called members coming on with a load of balarny! some of the wise folk see through em though! don't take a lot of working out really!
> 
> and why the *personal attack on Rona*! it were merely an observation, which she sought others opinions on! do you have a problem with that?!


Erm maybe becouse she wrote it,.....

Ok then if people on here with m/h probs are happy with what they read then whats it got to with me.

Seems if a newbie had written it...people would be up in arms....

But well whatever floats your boats and all that.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> I'm talking about members who may have Mental Heath probs...How will they feel when they Read what was wrote?


I feel fine thanks 

Nothing in here has been targeted at those with mental health issues in a negative way. At times on here there have been one or two comments about too many people on here having issues, and that is insensitive and unfair and pretty much the whole forum says so. But this thread wasn't (I believe) intended to make anyone feel bad.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I dont understand what your problem is with what Rona said.
> 
> I took it to mean that she wouldnt like to *confront said person incase they have mental health issues and it could potentially upset them if they are* not really aware of something they may have posted. We dont know who is on the end of the keyboard or what problems they may have so she is ovb saying in a roundabout way to tread carefully where these members are concerned. Whats wrong with that
> 
> ...


COULD potentially UPSET them :lol: :lol: understantment there I think.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I agree.There is a circle of people who close rank,and dont let newer members be a part of it. If one of them posts something,the whole lot jump on the thread too.


Well least I know I'm not one of them, my threads regularly go un noticed


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Erm maybe becouse she wrote it,.....
> 
> Ok then if people on here with m/h probs are happy with what they read then whats it got to with me.
> 
> ...


:confused1: I really don't get what the problem is. The comment wasn't a dig at people with issues at all .......


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The fact is if someone were to come on here, whoever it was and say depressed people are liars!! I'd be mildly annoyed but wouldn't care as it's the internet.

I know there are others that won't see it the same as me and will be offended but we can't help that. You can't go through life not being offended by anyone.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

ok Maybe I imagined reading it then


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

rona said:


> I do hate it when someone posts on here and nothing adds up. I don't like to be nasty to people but they seem to be taking the pee out of all the other members
> Why do you think they do it?
> There's nothing to harm anyone just looking for drama and sympathy I think.
> I'd hate to confront them and find they have mental health issues





snoopydo said:


> Erm maybe becouse she wrote it,.....
> 
> Ok then if people on here with m/h probs are happy with what they read then whats it got to with me.
> 
> ...


I suggest that you read Rona's opening thread again!
There was nothing whatsoever wrong with the way it was versed!
In fact I think it was put very nicely!

But when members like yourself stick in there two penneth , slating NAMED other members rolling their eyes and telling folk what ever floats their boat now thats when problems begin!
Participate by all means but your personal insults to Rona were bang out of order! but then I guess whatever floats YOUR boat


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Erm maybe becouse she wrote it,.....
> 
> Ok then if people on here with m/h probs are happy with what they read then whats it got to with me.
> 
> ...


As Rona said previously there have been incidents on here where people have joined, formed friendships, lied through their teeth to gain trust and then abused that trust by advertising for stud a rescue dog before they even took charge of it :scared: I have also seen people using internet forums (not this one) to get money out of vulnerable or trusting people and a parent site i am on someone was recently banned for making up sob stories so people donated baby things and then she sold them on to make some cash.

People are right to be cautious and the reference to mental health IMO was a sensitive one as it would not be right to steam into a member for fabricating their life if their were reasons why they felt the need to do it that were not routed in malice.

There was a member (who is still a member) who fabricated an entire life, it got bigger and bigger and in the end the person confessed that they had made it all up, that person was treated kindly and with understanding and is still a member so not sure why you think this place is so harsh


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> ok Maybe I imagined reading it then


Which bit are you meaning?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> As Rona said previously there have been incidents on here where people have joined, formed friendships, lied through their teeth to gain trust and then abused that trust by advertising for stud a rescue dog before they even took charge of it :scared: I have also seen people using internet forums (not this one) to get money out of vulnerable or trusting people and a parent site i am on someone was recently banned for making up sob stories so people donated baby things and then she sold them on to make some cash.
> 
> People are right to be cautious and the reference to mental health IMO was a sensitive one as it would not be right to steam into a member for fabricating their life if their were reasons why they felt the need to do it that were not routed in malice.
> 
> There was a member (who is still a member) who fabricated an entire life, it got bigger and bigger and in the end the person confessed that they had made it all up, that person was treated kindly and with understanding and is still a member so not sure why you think this place is so harsh


Hey Rainybows! dunno what they'd think when you and I start scrapping with each other do you! Too bloody sensitive some folk!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> COULD potentially UPSET them :lol: :lol: understantment there I think.


read the rest of my post instead of picking bits out, if they were confronted if COULD UPSET THEM which is why she doesnt like confrontling them


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

holly1 said:


> I agree.There is a circle of people who close rank,and dont let newer members be a part of it. If one of them posts something,the whole lot jump on the thread too.


Everyone was a newbie at some time and yes Cliques do form it's only natural that people who find friendships on here are more likely to comment on each others threads.

It takes time to develop that on a forum. I never really understand why people join and expect to be super popular immediately  You wouldn't walk into a pub on your own and join in other peoples conversations and expect everyone to notice you and include you. Lifes not like that but over time you get chatting to one or two peeps them a few more and before you know it YOU are one of the "circle of people" ignoring the newbies


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Hey Rainybows! dunno what they'd think when you and I start scrapping with each other do you! Too bloody sensitive some folk!
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Go boil your head you old bag  :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Everyone was a newbie at some time and yes Cliques do form it's only natural that people who find friendships on here are more likely to comment on each others threads.
> 
> It takes time to develop that on a forum. I never really understand why people join and expect to be super popular immediately  You wouldn't walk into a pub on your own and join in other peoples conversations and expect everyone to notice you and include you. Lifes not like that but over time you get chatting to one or two peeps them a few more and before you know it YOU are one of the "circle of people" ignoring the newbies


:lol: :lol: I remember infiltrating general chat the first time and was like ooooohhhhhhhh this looks interesting, I join in weather they like it or not  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> :lol: :lol: I remember infiltrating general chat the first time and was like ooooohhhhhhhh this looks interesting, I join in weather they like it or not  :lol: :lol:


We noticed!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Everyone was a newbie at some time and yes Cliques do form it's only natural that people who find friendships on here are more likely to comment on each others threads.
> 
> It takes time to develop that on a forum. I never really understand why people join and expect to be super popular immediately  You wouldn't walk into a pub on your own and join in other peoples conversations and expect everyone to notice you and include you. Lifes not like that but over time you get chatting to one or two peeps them a few more and before you know it YOU are one of the "circle of people" ignoring the newbies


What like me you mean!! I'm a newish member look at the slatings I get in general chat! B**dy sleeping dog pulling me to threads! That nutter Cleo giving me red rep and you telling me to cook my head!
t'is a wonder i'm not damaged!:scared:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What like me you mean!! I'm a newish member look at the slatings I get in general chat! B**dy sleeping dog pulling me to threads! That nutter Cleo giving me red rep and you telling me to cook my head!
> t'is a wonder i'm not damaged!:scared:


Ur a newish member with all those posts??? My god you must talk alot :lol:
I have noticed unless a newbie makes a new thread alot of posts cam be overlooked ..... speaking from experience:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Ur a newish member with all those posts??? My god you must talk alot :lol:
> I:lol:


I've had a lot of practise!:thumbup::thumbup: My day job is Rent a Gob:thumbup:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

harley bear said:


> Ur a newish member with all those posts??? My god you must talk alot :lol:
> I have noticed unless a newbie makes a new thread alot of posts cam be overlooked ..... speaking from experience:lol:


I think it all depends on what they are talking about, I only read and reply to posts that I either find interesting or have something to add.... advice wise otherwise I dont bother.

Theres no point in replying with a load of [email protected] ............. oh wait thats most of my posts  :lol:


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> We noticed!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


ha ha ha..... hope you dont mind :scared: :scared:

not that I care :scared: :lol: :lol:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've had a lot of practise!:thumbup::thumbup: My day job is Rent a Gob:thumbup:


Now i dont believe that for a second!:yesnod:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I've had a lot of practise!:thumbup::thumbup: My day job is Rent a Gob:thumbup:


we must job share then! eveyone i know cant wait till i loose my voice permenantly because i am continually spouting my brain babble


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> we must job share then! eveyone i know cant wait till i loose my voice permenantly because i am continually spouting my brain babble


Perhaps we are related! Bordie could be OUR dad


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Perhaps we are related! Bordie could be OUR dad


well that would be a whole new scandal! well my dad is a bit of a man wh0re so we could be related :scared: or what about bullet  :eek6: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

lil_muppet said:


> well that would be a whole new scandal! well my dad is a bit of a man wh0re so we could be related :scared: or what about bullet  :eek6: :lol:


Nah! You look like Bordie!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> :lol: :lol: I remember infiltrating general chat the first time and was like ooooohhhhhhhh this looks interesting, I join in weather they like it or not  :lol: :lol:


Proving the point that there is not some cult or secret red hand gang on here who ignores everyone


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

RAINYBOW said:


> Proving the point that there is not some cult or secret red hand gang on here who ignores everyone


ooooohhhhh no definatly not, I was welcomed into the general chat world............................. with open arms :lol:

At least I think so :lol: :lol:


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ooooohhhhh no definatly not, I was welcomed into the general chat world............................. with open arms :lol:
> 
> At least I think so :lol: :lol:


Friendliness is generally met with friendliness and so on and so forth


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

archiebaby said:


> please note the ' SOMETIMES' and 'MAYBE'


 lol.......................


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Nah! You look like Bordie!


yes that is a bit eek!!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm a member of a clique, it's a very exclusive one


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm a member of a clique, it's a very exclusive one


do tell, do tell :lol:


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm a member of a clique, it's a very exclusive one


Exclusive-does that mean you're the only one in it?

*dons tin hat*


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Exclusive-does that mean you're the only one in it?
> 
> *dons tin hat*


ditto ^^^ :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> Exclusive-does that mean you're the only one in it?
> 
> *dons tin hat*


Exactly, there are very strict rules about joining, age, knowledge, experience etc (roughly translates to how on earth did you get that old and not learn anything!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I'm a member of a clique, it's a very exclusive one


Yep! there's only you in it!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! there's only you in it!


Actually, you'd be eligible too DT from the strict criteria mentioned above, except that I'm keeping the numbers very, very limited, just to one member in fact, so you'll have to go off and be in your own clique


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Actually, you'd be eligible too DT from the strict criteria mentioned above, except that I'm keeping the numbers very, very limited, just to one member in fact, so you'll have to go off and be in your own clique


I always did prefer my own company:thumbup::thumbup: least I can always be in charge and no one can pick on me! I am always being picked on! have you noticed:scared:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Perhaps I should get offended then becausse I have developed depressiona dna amental health issue trying to understand this thread::yikes::001_unsure:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> What like me you mean!! I'm a newish member look at the slatings I get in general chat! B**dy sleeping dog pulling me to threads! That nutter Cleo giving me red rep and you telling me to cook my head!
> t'is a wonder i'm not damaged!:scared:


Well you know what they say, let sleeping dogs lion, something like that anyway......

Perhaps it's just you remind me so much of a very OLD member that used to come on here an awful lot


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Perhaps I should get offended then becausse I have developed depressiona dna amental health issue trying to understand this thread::yikes::001_unsure:


Don't worry about it! You're fitting in nicely!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> holly1.....Yes, I'm beginning to believe that as well...
> 
> That was a VERY Insulting comment about Anyone who may be suffering from mental health issue's...And* very offensive*...Also The comments about people not having any friends and need this site for the sole purpose of Company..
> 
> ...


Excuse me, I have lived 53 years now, have worked alongside several people with various special needs both physical and mental and have never managed to upset any of them, quite the contrary, I've found that I have become their support and confidant.
My OHs family has 2 very disabled people who rely on the Internet for their social life and sanity.
So I don't think I'm superior and Egotistical and I do live in the real world.
If you had actually read what was written, you may not have reacted like this.
I must admit that it possibly could have been written slightly better, but my vocabulary isn't the best


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> Perhaps I should get offended then becausse I have developed depressiona dna amental health issue trying to understand this thread::yikes::001_unsure:


You'll have caught it off that DT, if you read her wafflings long enough it'd drive anybody potty! :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You'll have caught it off that DT, if you read her wafflings long enough it'd drive anybody potty! :lol:


That can be my new username "PottyJohn"


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> That can be my new username "PottyJohn"


You could form a clique with DT, the potty mouths :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

So Rona,may i ask what has convinced you that this person with mental health issues has actually said that makes you think that their every post has been fabricated???
Surely we have all got a little muddled with names at times,especially having more than 1 or 2 pets...i dont know about anyone else but i even get my kids names muddled a lot of the time


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan79 said:


> So Rona,may i ask what has convinced you that this person with mental health issues has actually said that makes you think that their every post has been fabricated???
> Surely we have all got a little muddled with names at times,especially having more than 1 or 2 pets...i dont know about anyone else but i even get my kids names muddled a lot of the time


When you spend a reasonable amount of time over a long period you just spot when things don't add up, sometimes there isnt anything obvious but most people who do this cant keep up with the fibbing


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> When you spend a reasonable amount of time over a long period you just spot when things don't add up, sometimes there isnt anything obvious but most people who do this cant keep up with the fibbing


And there have been a fair few of them havn't there Rainybow!


----------



## RAINYBOW (Aug 27, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And there have been a fair few of them havn't there Rainybow!


Sadly yes and whilst i do believe there are some that really don't know why they do it and get caught up in the fantasy there have been others with much darker motives


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Dan79 said:


> So Rona,may i ask what has convinced you that this person with mental health issues has actually said that makes you think that their every post has been fabricated???
> Surely we have all got a little muddled with names at times,especially having more than 1 or 2 pets...i dont know about anyone else but i even get my kids names muddled a lot of the time


I'm not convinced they have but it is a possibility and I wouldn't want to upset anyone that may have problems.
Believe me I've waded in when I've thought a poster deserved it 
My father used to go through mine and my 5 other sisters names before sometimes getting to the right one. The name issue isn't the only factor though


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> You could form a clique with DT, the potty mouths :lol: :lol: :lol:


You've obviously heard me when I have had a few wee shots then? Pottymouth? Oh Yes!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

RAINYBOW said:


> Sadly yes and whilst i do believe there are some that really don't know why they do it and get caught up in the fantasy there have been others with much darker motives


And then there are the ex members who leave or who are banned and come back with a different ID's they often re-create a totally different picture of themselves!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

rona said:


> My father used to go through mine and my 5 other sisters names before sometimes getting to the right one.


That's nothing, my mum used to call me by the dog's name (Ben/Bet, easy mistake to make)


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

There is actually a slight difference between speaking it and writing it!


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And then there are the ex members who leave or who are banned and come back with a different ID's they often re-create a totally different picture of themselves!


Don't ya just hate 'em!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Don't ya just hate 'em!


depends who they are:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
One sticks in my mind!


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

God I couldn't be bothered with all that mallarky. If I get banned I will be gone. If I can't talk about my boys then there's no point. Right, how do I not get banned
No swearing
No name calling
No picking on anyone
No ..oh I don't know; perhaps I will just be me and hope I don't do anything wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> God I couldn't be bothered with all that mallarky. If I get banned I will be gone. If I can't talk about my boys then there's no point. Right, how do I not get banned


You take a page outta my book! I set a fine example of a perfect petforum member!!:scared:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You take a page outta my book! I set a fine example of a perfect petforum member!!:scared:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You take a page outta my book! I set a fine example of a perfect petforum member!!:scared:


Okay add to the above list Not to behave like DT:thumbup: - are you and I gonna form the Potty Mouths then kid?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You take a page outta my book! I set a fine example of a perfect petforum member!!:scared:


Ahem think you mean we DT lol.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

rona said:


> Not one thread but several from the same poster. Dogs change breed and even name
> Like I said, they aren't doing anyone any harm so will leave them to it until they get abusive or seem to be winding people up.


Drat and double drat. I miss all the fun!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Nina said:


> Drat and double drat. I miss all the fun!


So do I lol.


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And then there are the ex members who leave or who are banned and come back with a different ID's they often re-create a totally different picture of themselves!


I hope you are not including me there lol!

If I could change my name I would, but dont seem that I can.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I hope you are not including me there lol!
> 
> If I could change my name I would, but dont seem that I can.


Look at my next post Mrs D:thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> I hope you are not including me there lol!
> 
> If I could change my name I would, but dont seem that I can.


I struggle to remember my own name never mind anyone elses so wouldnt have a hope changing it - sure Im getting early onset Altzeimers


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> I struggle to remember my own name never mind anyone elses so wouldnt have a hope changing it - sure Im getting early onset Altzeimers


Oh I am sorry to hear that, hope you are okay.

Have a glass of Sherry.:thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

:001_rolleyes:Singing:


gorgeous said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that, hope you are okay.
> 
> Have a glass of Sherry.:thumbup:


Think the 3 large glasses of Jack Daniels aren't helping hic:confused1::scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> I struggle to remember my own name never mind anyone elses so wouldnt have a hope changing it - sure Im getting early onset Altzeimers


Lol altzeimers that's a sore point for me tbh lol.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

danielled said:


> Lol altzeimers that's a sore point for me tbh lol.


Me too my father has it and is in a state so I spose that is why I can joke about it because as a family we make light of it to cope.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Me too my father has it and is in a state so I spose that is why I can joke about it because as a family we make light of it to cope.


My uncle's mum died of that nearly a year ago. She came into this world and left this world on her birthday anyway a bit of topic there lol sowee.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

OMG I am so sorry to hear that. It is a dreadful illness.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> OMG I am so sorry to hear that. It is a dreadful illness.


I know hold on will pm you don't want to hijack the thread lol.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

My grandma passed away last year, she got Dimentia. I know it's not the same thing but it was awful seeing her like that.

I remember one time I saw her and she said "Next time you come up, can you bring my motorbike?"

I was like "Grandma you're 80 years old and you've never owned a motorbike"

To which she replied

"Oh I can't get up (off the bed) can you please pay the bus driver for me?"

She used to acuse my grandad of having affairs and taking drugs.. He was 89 and could barely walk let alone have rudy doodies with anyone!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Alzhiemers is a form of dementia.It affects the memory,but it different ways.
However you look at it,its a [email protected] of a disease


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

holly1 said:


> Alzhiemers is a form of dementia.It affects the memory,but it different ways.
> However you look at it,its a [email protected] of a disease


Oh it is the worst thing I think. half the time my dad thinks he is a kiddie still, such a waste!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

rona said:


> Excuse me, I have lived 53 years now, have worked alongside several people with various special needs both physical and mental and have never managed to upset any of them, quite the contrary, I've found that I have become their support and confidant.
> My OHs family has 2 very disabled people who rely on the Internet for their social life and sanity.
> So I don't think I'm superior and Egotistical and I do live in the real world.
> If you had actually read what was written, you may not have reacted like this.
> I must admit that it possibly could have been written slightly better, but my vocabulary isn't the best


do you know rona I'm confused....Seemed to me forums are for personal opinions...( You openly Voiced YOUR Veiws ) But on here it Depends on who you are..It's ok for people on this thread to call people....''Sad, Liars, etc etc That's taken from various posts on here not just your posts....

But if someone ( me in this instance ) Makes MY feelings known it's Not Accepted  Seems as someone mentioned earlier.....It's ok for The ''Clicky'' people to share their views no matter what theymay be......

But if an ( outsider ) puts their view across it's NOT accepted....

I've tried and tried on here but sadly it's too Clicky so decided not to waste anymore time and effort trying to get on.

I was Slated for having a go at a Named person ( it's in this Thread Somewhere)....You have not even said the name of the person that you were Slating and calling a LIAR....Why not? Give them a chance to explain their actions that don't meet with the Righteous ones....

Enjoy your Forum.....Yet ANOTHER member Bites the Dust....Byeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Bye Bye


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> do you know rona I'm confused....Seemed to me forums are for personal opinions...( You openly Voiced YOUR Veiws ) But on here it Depends on who you are..It's ok for people on this thread to call people....''Sad, Liars, etc etc That's taken from various posts on here not just your posts....
> 
> But if someone ( me in this instance ) Makes MY feelings known it's Not Accepted  Seems as someone mentioned earlier.....It's ok for The ''Clicky'' people to share their views no matter what theymay be......
> 
> ...


of ya pop then by.....................


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> do you know rona I'm confused....Seemed to me forums are for personal opinions...( You openly Voiced YOUR Veiws ) But on here it Depends on who you are..It's ok for people on this thread to call people....''Sad, Liars, etc etc That's taken from various posts on here not just your posts....
> 
> But if someone ( me in this instance ) Makes MY feelings known it's Not Accepted  Seems as someone mentioned earlier.....It's ok for The ''Clicky'' people to share their views no matter what theymay be......
> 
> ...


Shouldn't speak for Rona I know! She's well capable of taking care of herself! But there was a vast difference between the manner of Rona's post and your response! Rona, never even hinted as to whom her suspisions were about, said she would not devulge their ID should her suspisions be unfounded!! You on the other hand verbally attacked Rona! That is nothing to do with views, opinions call em what you like but a personal attack against one particular member!

If you are leaving over that it all seems rather petty and immature!! BUT! if you feel you must go! your lights still on! turn it out when you leave!


----------



## holly1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I get the feeling that this thread was
'made to provoke a reaction'
Well done


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

holly1 said:


> I get the feeling that this thread was
> 'made to provoke a reaction'
> Well done


just went the way the members took it! Shame really! Have seen far far worse!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This is starting to get silly.

We're all adults aren't we? Who's for a drink? Nothing alcoholic for me though


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

holly1 said:


> I get the feeling that this thread was
> 'made to provoke a reaction'
> Well done


Aren't all threads created for that reason? 
Would you be happier if I ask for it to be closed, then it can disappear into oblivion?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> do you know rona I'm confused....Seemed to me forums are for personal opinions...( You openly Voiced YOUR Veiws ) But on here it Depends on who you are..It's ok for people on this thread to call people....''Sad, Liars, etc etc That's taken from various posts on here not just your posts....
> 
> But if someone ( me in this instance ) Makes MY feelings known it's Not Accepted  Seems as someone mentioned earlier.....It's ok for The ''Clicky'' people to share their views no matter what theymay be......
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol: What is wrong with some people???!!! BYE!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Holly ... Now people will see people True sides...They are welcome to it.

1 rule some some....None for others...Got better things to do


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

rona said:


> Aren't all threads created for that reason?
> Would you be happier if I ask for it to be closed, then it can disappear into oblivion?


Don'y you bloody dare! thought you were made of sterner stuff then that!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Don'y you bloody dare! thought you were made of sterner stuff then that!


But this is pointless


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> This is starting to get silly.
> 
> We're all adults aren't we? Who's for a drink? Nothing alcoholic for me though


would ya like a fruity:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> would ya like a fruity:thumbup:


Is that an invitation bordie?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Holly ... Now people will see people True sides...They are welcome to it.
> 
> 1 rule some some....None for others...Got better things to do


Snoopydo! Seriously! i'd read the thread again! didn't seem to be any problems until you put you views across! surely you didn't expect members to ignore it did you?

If I were you I'd sleep on it! it'll all be forgotton in the morning! Like my mum used to say of the newspapers! it will be chip wrappings tomorrow!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Is that an invitation bordie?


for you hun anything bordie is at your command:thumbup::arf:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> for you hun anything bordie is at your command:thumbup::arf:


My bathroom light needs fixing. Hop to it boyo :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

rona said:


> But this is pointless


yes! I know it pointless! you know its pointless! and perhaps 946.097 other pet forum members (including Sequeena) think its pointless! but two don't agree!

As I said! tomorrow it will be old news!

It is daft people leaving and throwing strops over summat so insignificant!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> My bathroom light needs fixing. Hop to it boyo :lol:


will you hold the steps:arf::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

borderer said:


> will you hold the steps:arf::thumbup:


Relived to read its the steps!:scared:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

We've all had our strops, I've had several of them myself :lol:



borderer said:


> will you hold the steps:arf::thumbup:


Of course I will :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Relived to read its the steps!:scared:


DT! :scared:

I just choked on my drink. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Bordie fixing bathroom electrics? Dont he need his plumbing fixing? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> DT! :scared:
> 
> I just choked on my drink. Thanks! :lol:


Go and wash you mouth out with soap and water
Must be making your mind think durty fings


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Relived to read its the steps!:scared:


but were will her head be:arf::arf::arf::arf::arf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Bordie fixing bathroom electrics? Dont he need his plumbing fixing? lol


:scaredo you reckon its repairable! reckon it must be worn out myself


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This is getting extremely naughty :lol:


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> :scaredo you reckon its repairable! reckon it must be worn out myself


maybe needs a refit! split in the hose springs to mind:scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

sequeena said:


> This is getting extremely naughty :lol:


you started it noughty girl:arf:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> maybe needs a refit! split in the hose springs to mind:scared:


amputation could be the only option!


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

maybe needs taking to the adult section


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

borderer said:


> you started it noughty girl:arf:


No I did not


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> amputation could be the only option!


I think a spare toothe pick could do it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> maybe needs taking to the adult section


Why! can't see the point! if it's broke in here it ain't going work in there is it


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> But if someone ( me in this instance ) Makes MY feelings known it's Not Accepted  Seems as someone mentioned earlier.....It's ok for The ''Clicky'' people to share their views no matter what theymay be......
> 
> But if an ( outsider ) puts their view across it's NOT accepted....
> 
> I've tried and tried on here but sadly it's too Clicky so decided not to waste anymore time and effort trying to get on.


Am I in the "Clicky" I hope so.....:lol:

I am new on this forum....found it hard to fit in at first but the members are more than friendly as long as you respect them they will respect you too.

You have come in and been very rude...I have a mental problem however rona has not offended me at all....only small minded people would take such a thing as a insult. Small minded people or people looking for trouble.

No one told you to STFU or anything like that when you obviously have had digs at rona...whatever you think you know about this forum and its members is crap you have not been posting enough to know rona or anyone on here for that matter.


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Oooohhh....who is it? 




-------------------------------------------

My dog used to be a bouvier des flandres, but yesterday morning I woke up and he was transformed into a bischon frise, which is quite handy as he'll now fit in my suitcase for when I move to New Zealand next week.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Snoopydog..... I too was not sure what Ronas' first post was all about and at first thought that the bit about dramas and sympathy could involve me even if indirectly.

I write on here as you can read in my response about my poxy dramatic year I have had but not for those reasons. 

I felt I reacted, in hindsight, hasty and I apologise to Rona for that.

At the end of the day if I didn't like the thread then there was no reason to continue to read it. The same goes for you. There are plenty of other threads to read and participate in.

What is the point of leaving a forum that you have obviously enjoyed (going by the number of posts you have made). Take a deep breath and make a coffee and come back and enjoy the threads that do not wind you up.

Life is too short to throw your dummy out and stomp your foot out the door.




EDIT: Clicky Come on this is not a kids playground with in crowds and the poor little girl sitting on her own.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

oh fooook we are of again night all


----------



## gorgeous (Jan 14, 2009)

Yep nighty night from me too - off up the wooden hill for the 3 S's!!!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Deb is the voice of reason as usual 


Night bordie and gorgeous xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

gorgeous said:


> Yep nighty night from me too - off up the wooden hill for the 3 S's!!!!


Me too Mrs D
Nighty nite!
Been like old times eh:scared::scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Me too Mrs D
> Nighty nite!
> Been like old times eh:scared::scared:


Me three night night.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Deb is the voice of reason as usual
> 
> Night bordie and gorgeous xxx


.........and everyone goes to bed


----------



## classixuk (Jun 6, 2009)

deb53 said:


> .........and everyone goes to bed


Probably hiding under their pillows! LOL

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

classixuk said:


> Probably hiding under their pillows! LOL
> 
> :lol:


Yep! we are all scared!:scared:
well all bar Sequeena! shes holding bordies ladder! or whatever he calls it!:thumbup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

deb53 said:


> .........and everyone goes to bed


:lol: Well not everyone can be insomniacs like us :lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Well if a thread only enables one person to vent thier pent up fraustrations, its done its job, maybe we should explore why some people have taken such offence to the word mental health, especially as it was said with no ill intent  
There are many who suffer from mental health, we all go through difficulties at times, there should be no stigma and many of us have a physical condition, must we then be careful of making asumptions at all, i think human nature makes us curious and makes us want to bring things to light and sometimes this is done in stages, may be Rona knows or suspects something that may hurt someone at some stage and wanted to just plant a seed, we dont know and i may be wrong but to jump on her was rough, you are as we all are entitled to opinions but i think you were possibly a little hasty on this one, this is only my opinion

Im not part of any clique too old for all that malarky  and often my post ends a thread :scared:  but im adult enough to see that we are all behind computers, some will hit it off, some wont, some have got to know each other and newbies or members who post not so often wont become familiar with people quite so well, this is why at times In my opinion some posts get left unaddressed, some may be done so intentionally but i think the majority of cases its that chat goes on so fast on this forum, not every post can be addressed, you will also get those that have a superior attitude thats life, none of us are the same, thankfully as wouldnt it be a boreing old world 

well thats my say, Rona im sure now the thread will stop 

shame you feel to leave


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

sequeena said:


> :lol: Well not everyone can be insomniacs like us :lol:


Bloody queen of thread killer here 

Thats why I don't come out till midnight


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Bloody queen of thread killer here
> 
> Thats why I don't come out till midnight


no really dont worry im sure thats my role


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Bloody queen of thread killer here
> 
> Thats why I don't come out till midnight


Well I'm safe countess! I have my crucifix on and I have been eating garlic:scared:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

Shall we see whos post ends this threads life?:lol:

What is this "clicky" that they are on about???:confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Shall we see whos post ends this threads life?:lol:
> 
> What is this "clicky" that they are on about???:confused1:


Thinks its summat to do with us all singing from the same song sheet!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Thinks its summat to do with us all singing from the same song sheet!:thumbup::thumbup:


Well its a forum for animal lovers.....we are bound to have things in common.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can I just say that as a mod I saw nothing wrong in what Rona had put, but can I also say that Rona has done some sterling work behind the scenes for those suffering from problems whatever they may be, perhaps that is why I didnt take the way she posted wrong - Rona has helped many out when they have been in trouble, when I was ill Rona was there checking up on me behind the scenes, now please can we just stop all this and get back to the fun and knowledge that we have on this forum


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I'm safe countess! I have my crucifix on and I have been eating garlic:scared:


:lol::lol::lol::lol: its ok i'm going back in me coffin until Ramsay finishes so all are safe for now.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Sorry to all If you think that I overreacted earlier, maybe I did react I the wrong way.. I do stand by some of the things that I said it just struck a very raw nerve and bought many painful memorie's back..I've pm'd Rona to explain the reason.
> 
> In the future if I do pop back on I'll avoid posts that do this...and stick with the happy threads..


Don't worry, we've all had our quarrels with other people, often over misunderstandings.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Sorry to all If you think that I overreacted earlier, maybe I did react I the wrong way.. I do stand by some of the things that I said it just struck a very raw nerve and bought many painful memorie's back..I've pm'd Rona to explain the reason.
> 
> In the future if I do pop back on I'll avoid posts that do this...and stick with the happy threads..


1 - there are happy threads??? 

2 - this is what forums are about, you obviously have your reasons for posting what you did, and people had their reasons for their response, don't worry about it, and keep on posting


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Sorry to all If you think that I overreacted earlier, maybe I did react I the wrong way.. I do stand by some of the things that I said it just struck a very raw nerve and bought many painful memorie's back..I've pm'd Rona to explain the reason.
> 
> In the future if I do pop back on I'll avoid posts that do this...and stick with the happy threads..


Hey glad youv stuck around, we all fly off the handle at times, is what makes us human and interesting


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hmm So just to put an end to this thread...i'm absolutely positive i'm the person Rona is speaking about...everyone feel free to rummage through all my posts and nit pick at any little MISTAKES i may have made :thumbup:
And yes it all seems like drama but to be fair i normally only come on here when i have a problem to i need advice on.
And Rona yes you did confront me about a MISTAKE i'd made the morning all the puppies were born...i called Sophie Sasha ...baring in mind that id been up all night with not one wink of sleep and had said how tired i was...i got my dogs names mixed up which i always seem to do anyway...i think its a real sad that you feel you have to double check every post for any slight mistakes just in case you get told you have mental problems and have fabricated a whole life...lmao
I'm absolutely stunned to be honest...:eek6:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Well woke up with a hangover {Thanks JD] and just caught up with this thread. As a relative new member I can offer an outsiders view hopefully without offending anyone.

I can see that Rona perhaps didn't mean anything by her comments but I can see how snoopydo read it because I did at first and with my father having Altzeimers I can be touchy about comments like that sometimes. I can understand the reaction but think on reflection that Rona was trying to be diplomatic. However the thread does seem to have been put on maybe with a view to provoking a situation and several of us have joked it is about us. I can also see to a point the comment about clicks but think that perhaps it is just longstanding members whove known each other for ages jumping to their friends defence; rightly or wrongly but don't we all defend our mates? I hope Snoopydo stays and doesn't feel they can't put their opinions on anymore because we are all entitled to do that surely? 

As a new person I am not au fait with all the funny terms like trolls and stuff but maybe it wasn't nesessary to put up a thread like this but Ive only joined one other forum which is rubbish and anyone who thinks this forum has clicks and nastiness wants to see what that forum is like, POISON! Hope no-one is offended by this post coz I am trying to be diplomatic and see things neutrally.

Oh adding an apology for the long post now I've looked back at it!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Dan79 said:


> Hmm So just to put an end to this thread...i'm absolutely positive i'm the person Rona is speaking about...everyone feel free to rummage through all my posts and nit pick at any little MISTAKES i may have made :thumbup:
> And yes it all seems like drama but to be fair i normally only come on here when i have a problem to i need advice on.
> And Rona yes you did confront me about a MISTAKE i'd made the morning all the puppies were born...i called Sophie Sasha ...baring in mind that id been up all night with not one wink of sleep and had said how tired i was...i got my dogs names mixed up which i always seem to do anyway...i think its a real sad that you feel you have to double check every post for any slight mistakes just in case you get told you have mental problems and have fabricated a whole life...lmao
> I'm absolutely stunned to be honest...:eek6:


Dan, I get my Daughters names mixed up at times so I must have Serious Mental Heath Issues :lol:

John..pleased someone read and took it the same as me....At least now I KNOW it was'nt just me that ''Read it wrong''


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Good job we haven't got kids coz they would get called by the dogs names. It's bad enough that sometimes when stressed I call Katie my ex-wifes name:scared:. Luckily she just jokes and says "Yes but sadly I got lumbered with your whereas she just died!" Please don't think she's being harsh, it is a standing joke between us that I bored the first Mrs Morris to death.

Glad you decided to stay snoopydo and Dan, I get names muddled with 9 hours of sleep so wouldn't worry. Some people perhaps have more time on their hands than others.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

But as this is a forum people will get offended by comments on here - you can't help it at times even if there is no intent meant.

I have a very thick skin & am not easily offended at all. I've suffered form mental helath issues in the past & have no problems referring to that period as when I was 'a fruit cake' - not everyone is the same but I think alot of stuff written on here can be misinterpeted.

As for it being clicky?? Certain members will be - so what?! I often read threads that may me laugh & are between people on here that have chatted on line for along time so will have 'in' jokes or references but I'll still join in on threads where I feel I want to contribute.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Anyway I'm off to get ready for Work.....lots of Doggy's to sort out


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Listen everyone!
The thing with forums that we have to remember is that at 'the time' many of us say what we think, and some of us, myself for instance, say it more aggressivly then others! Some, on the otherend are quite diplomatic and considerate in the way they get their message across! Rona, I have always found to be one of these people! Others beat around the bush and don't really say what they think! But thats forums, we can't all be the same!
But the one thing that I can say, in, most instances, these minor rucks are storms in teacups! Does anyone really want to bear a grudge over a few harsh words on a thread that will be old news in a couple of days! Two members can be sparing on one thread and the best of allies on the next! 

If I had a pound for everytime I had upset anyone, been upset myself (yep!! I have a heart),been missunderstood, stormed of in a strop, left the forum and had myself deleted (yep! done that a few times too)then i'd have a fair few bob! but hey! I'm still here! so it can't be that bad can it!
the one thing we have to remember is that we are all united in the fact that we all care for our animals and the welfare of others!

Snoopydo! told you to sleep on it didn't I things always look better in the morning!

Now kiss and make up everyone! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Good job we haven't got kids coz they would get called by the dogs names. It's bad enough that sometimes when stressed I call Katie my ex-wifes name:scared:. Luckily she just jokes and says "Yes but sadly I got lumbered with your whereas she just died!" Please don't think she's being harsh, it is a standing joke between us that I bored the first Mrs Morris to death.
> 
> Glad you decided to stay snoopydo and Dan, I get names muddled with 9 hours of sleep so wouldn't worry. Some people perhaps have more time on their hands than others.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Listen everyone!
> The thing with forums that we have to remember is that at 'the time' many of us say what we think, and some of us, *myself for instance, say it more aggressivly then others!* Some, on the otherend are quite diplomatic and considerate in the way they get their message across! Rona, I have always found to be one of these people! Others beat around the bush and don't really say what they think! But thats forums, we can't all be the same!
> But the one thing that I can say, in, most instances, these minor rucks are storms in teacups! Does anyone really want to bear a grudge over a few harsh words on a thread that will be old news in a couple of days! Two members can be sparing on one thread and the best of allies on the next!
> 
> ...


LOL, I don't believe that at all!!! :lol::lol:

Completely agree with your post & we have a good old laugh now..... who would have thought that after our initial 'exchange of opinions'!!! :thumbup:


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> *1 - there are happy threads??? *
> 
> 2 - this is what forums are about, you obviously have your reasons for posting what you did, and people had their reasons for their response, don't worry about it, and keep on posting


your obviously not reading the threads i am! im all about the happiness on here :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, I don't believe that at all!!! :lol::lol:
> 
> Completely agree with your post & we have a good old laugh now..... who would have thought that after our initial 'exchange of opinions'!!! :thumbup:


Yeah! it were all guns blazing when we went to war weren't it just

Two things for to remember!

Don't bear a grudge!
And don't carry that chip around on your shoulder!

Then we can all live in harmony:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: until the next time!:scared::scared::scared::scared:


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Listen everyone!
> The thing with forums that we have to remember is that at 'the time' many of us say what we think, and some of us, myself for instance, say it more aggressivly then others! Some, on the otherend are quite diplomatic and considerate in the way they get their message across! Rona, I have always found to be one of these people! Others beat around the bush and don't really say what they think! But thats forums, we can't all be the same!
> But the one thing that I can say, in, most instances, these minor rucks are storms in teacups! Does anyone really want to bear a grudge over a few harsh words on a thread that will be old news in a couple of days! Two members can be sparing on one thread and the best of allies on the next!
> 
> ...


DT...i know this thread WAS started about me as i had inside information :thumbup:
So i will just tell you a few thigs about me...first of all i dont divulge too much about myself as it is an open forum and i prefer to keep a little bit of privacy...it's just the way i am.
I do not have any mental issues (that i'm aware of) 
I am as honest as i possibly can be whilst posting on PF or else what would be the point 
And if people have any questions regarding any of my posts i would rather them approach me first rather than create a whole new thread about something that is totally unfounded and untrue.
I do happen to have thick skin thankfully and take all this as an absolute joke,so i will not be running away and not returning like many because i have nothing to hide :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Dan79 said:


> DT...i know this thread WAS started about me as i had inside information :thumbup:
> So i will just tell you a few thigs about me...first of all i dont divulge too much about myself as it is an open forum and i prefer to keep a little bit of privacy...it's just the way i am.
> I do not have any mental issues (that i'm aware of)
> I am as honest as i possibly can be whilst posting on PF or else what would be the point
> ...


By inside information do you mean the old pm system! cos I can tell you from experience the way them drums beat the truth is twisted beyond recognition before it ends it's rounds!

And a thick skin is an asset on any forum! I am sporting a rhinosorous hide!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Dan79 said:


> DT...i know this thread WAS started about me as i had inside information :thumbup:
> So i will just tell you a few thigs about me...first of all i dont divulge too much about myself as it is an open forum and i prefer to keep a little bit of privacy...it's just the way i am.
> I do not have any mental issues (that i'm aware of)
> I am as honest as i possibly can be whilst posting on PF or else what would be the point
> ...


Hate to tell you matey that you have because you , along with the rest of us are on here lol. I thought forums would be great and a doddel and having joined here I find out there are real life trolls, Pinocchios, green blobs and red blobs - sanity went out of the window for us all the day we joined petforum I think:thumbup:. I can understand wanting some privacy and so people can choose how much they divulge and your comment about creating a thread, I agree with but as they say north of Watford Gap, "There's nowt as queer as folk!" Live and let live is the best motto, followed by "While they are slagging me they are laying off others" and perhaps we should all just take everything with a pinch of salt and respect each others way of putting things and their opinions. By the way can you actually remember the names of your puppies and the mummy now? I call people mate or other similar things coz I can't remember names to save my life - it don't make me a liar/troll (get me with the lingo!) or whatever.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> By inside information do you mean the old pm system! cos I can tell you from experience the way them drums beat the truth is twisted beyond recognition before it ends it's rounds!
> 
> And a thick skin is an asset on any forum! I am sporting a rhinosorous hide!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:[/QUOTE]
> 
> Did you get it from M & S and do they do extra large? Shall I duck now or put my flack jacket on before you beat the life out of me?


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> DoubleTrouble said:
> 
> 
> > By inside information do you mean the old pm system! cos I can tell you from experience the way them drums beat the truth is twisted beyond recognition before it ends it's rounds!
> ...


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> Hate to tell you matey that you have because you , along with the rest of us are on here lol. I thought forums would be great and a doddel and having joined here I find out there are real life trolls, Pinocchios, green blobs and red blobs - sanity went out of the window for us all the day we joined petforum I think:thumbup:. I can understand wanting some privacy and so people can choose how much they divulge and your comment about creating a thread, I agree with but as they say north of Watford Gap, "There's nowt as queer as folk!" Live and let live is the best motto, followed by "While they are slagging me they are laying off others" and perhaps we should all just take everything with a pinch of salt and respect each others way of putting things and their opinions. By the way can you actually remember the names of your puppies and the mummy now? I call people mate or other similar things coz I can't remember names to save my life - it don't make me a liar/troll (get me with the lingo!) or whatever.


Haha...maybe if i learnt some of the lingo i'd be accepted a little better...well done you  not that i'm looking for acceptance from anyone...just a bit of advice if needed.
And as for remembering the names of my dogs and puppies...well i played safe with the puppies and gave them numbers :thumbup: (still mess up at times tho)...and my dogs well...that was one time when i'd been up an entire night helping to deliver a litter of puppies...i was on a different planet come lunch time the next day so thought i'd be excused for mixing up my girls names....obviously not,big mistake :lol::lol::lol:
Anyway i do have thick skin and i'm not easily offended so as far as i'm concerned i have no reason not to post again as often as i need to


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

well im certain iv called the hubby one of the dogs names many a time  and having 6 dogs sometimes its easier to just call biscuit than try to remember which ones missing   and charlie girl seems to always be in trouble even when she not in the area, her name just springs to mind I wonder why :lol:

Over the last few posts theres been some good points made
:thumbup:


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

mitch4 said:


> well im certain iv called the hubby one of the dogs names many a time  and having 6 dogs sometimes its easier to just call biscuit than try to remember which ones missing   and charlie girl seems to always be in trouble even when she not in the area, her name just springs to mind I wonder why :lol:
> 
> Over the last few posts theres been some good points made
> :thumbup:


I do exactly the same...when they are all out and i want them in,instead of shouting them individually i just shout BISCUIT...and like magic there they are :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2010)

Dan79 said:


> I do exactly the same...when they are all out and i want them in,instead of shouting them individually i just shout BISCUIT...and like magic there they are :thumbup::lol:


along with every other damd dog in the vicinity


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I aven't read all the thread I haven't the energy.. But im liking the ending.. Just for the record I call nearly everything a duberry ferkin...And that could be a person Im talking about and cant put a name on them or an object.. LOL Funny though no one ever pulls me on this and just accepts Im lazy LOL


----------



## Dan79 (Feb 20, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> along with every other damd dog in the vicinity


Sorry i meant when they're out in the garden not out in the park or anything...that would be stupid :lol:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Dan79 said:


> I do exactly the same...when they are all out and i want them in,instead of shouting them individually i just shout BISCUIT...and like magic there they are :thumbup::lol:


:lol::lol: i have actually acuired a couple of extra dogs for our walk this way


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Dan79 said:


> Sorry i meant when they're out in the garden not out in the park or anything...that would be stupid :lol:


Or not....


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Bugger! I'm late for work now cos of catching up on this thread!

Glad you all ended up mates again:thumbup:

I'm a newbie but don't feel that I am ignored - have previously said that I have had some lovely comments from people regarding my very poorly Chloe dog.

For the record - I have suffered depression for a number of years on and off - am currently depressed due to getting divorced 3 years ago (it was my ex's Christmas present to me!) and the subsequent trials and tribulations of finding a new home for myself and my animals and finding myself in an appalling financial situation (still looking for a 95 year old rich man to leave me all his money!) - but I DID NOT take offence at any comment regarding mental health issues.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive not been on for afew days.....i always miss the fun


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Ive not been on for afew days.....i always miss the fun


Don't worry you've not missed anything really except 27 pages of us all waffling on


----------

